# Identify Walbro carb



## Alexsha (Sep 9, 2005)

I've got a Tanaka TC-4700 engine with a Walbro carb that I recently bought at a garage/moving sale. Engine was in tip-top condition, but I have no idea what model carb is on there. I've written down every # & letter on the thing, but no amount of searching brings up any info. I haven't messed with high performance carbs before, so please bear with me if I'm just being obtuse.

These are all the markings:
Walbro
21-245 8-7
HDA 97
302

I just want to make sure that the carb is right for the engine. I know for a fact that he tried to fit a 35cc or 40cc model down exhaust pipe onto the engine and hat to beat it with a hammer to fit. Very sad. I've since replaced that with the full wrap around 47cc power pipe. I'm hitting over 35mph easy on my scooter with this engine. Gonna use a GPS to get the max speed today probably.

Alex


----------

